# American Pick up Insurance Help Please!!



## 101411 (Oct 15, 2006)

Hi Folks
Im not sure if this is the right place to post this (but someone will no doubt move it if ive goofed!!  ) but as the RV forum deals with all things Yank I thought it was a good place to start!!  

Ive decided that I love my RV  so much it needs a friend in the guise of a Ford F150 pickup. The pickup will be used for work and will need business use insurance.

I cant find anyone (except Adrian Flux who gave me their telephone number 8O instead of an insurance quote!!!) to give me a quote.  

The one I really want is the supercharged Lightning model :wink: (if your going to do it do it properly!!!) but getting a quote on the standard model is proving impossible so the chances of anyone quoting for a 5.4L V8 supercharged version :evil: are zero!!

Anyone know who to contact or recomend a good starting point??

Thanks in advance  

Dazzer


----------



## 97993 (Mar 5, 2006)

How old are you dazzer 16??? :lol:


----------



## 103356 (Mar 11, 2007)

I also have a Ford F150 pickup - the King Ranch, with the 5.4l engine (although not supercharged). I currently insure through *Graham Sykes Ltd*, who is a broker. Tel No is 0845 1300 236. Would be worth giving them a call, as they will find a suitable underwriter for US vehicles. I have personally found them to be very good.


----------



## 101411 (Oct 15, 2006)

Geo said:


> How old are you dazzer 16??? :lol:


Narrr im 37 but got the mental age of a 8 year old!!!!

Boys and their toys!!!

Dazzer


----------



## 97993 (Mar 5, 2006)

At that age i would have thought they would be queing up to sell you cover, nowt so strange as Insurance comp :roll: 
Geo
ps forgot to add RH Specialist Insurance, cover almost anythging at a good price too just Google the name


----------



## 101411 (Oct 15, 2006)

Chrisdy said:


> I also have an Ford F150 pickup - the King Ranch, with the 5.4l engine (although not supercharged). I currently insure through *Graham Sykes Ltd*, who is a broker. Tel No is 0845 1300 236. Would be worth giving them a call, as they will find a suitable underwriter for US vehicles. I have personally found them to be very good.


Yippeeee!!!!! :lol: Now were cooking with gas!!!!!! :wink:

So go on then tell me ALL about it!!!!! 8O

And thanks for the info, ill give em a call in the morning.

Im torn between a Nissan Pickup or a F 150 but just love the look and exclusivity of the Yank  (I know there not the most sophisticated car on the road and have ancient suspension etc but you either love em or hate em and I love em!! :roll: ). And besides it will be a great mobile advert for my business. Dont care about the 12 mpg (its all tax deductable anyway!!).

Thanks Geo Ive got their number and will try them as well :wink:

Dazzer


----------



## 103356 (Mar 11, 2007)

Dazzer said:


> [Yippeeee!!!!! :lol: Now were cooking with gas!!!!!! :wink:
> 
> So go on then tell me ALL about it!!!!! 8O
> 
> ...


I test drove several of the Japanese pickups and was not impressed by any of them. Mind you, I am rather biased against diesels - the ones I drove didn't have speedometers - they had week-to-view calendars instead.. :lol: The only way to get a petrol pick-up is to go with the US models. I therefore arranged a test drive in the F150 and that was the beast. It knocks spots off the Euro pickups, and don't believe what they say about the suspension being old - it works. I use mine for my business, which involves lots of off-road work and so far there isn't anywhere I haven't been able to get to on Salisbury Plain (and yes, you do need to work with the military to get to play on there). I have had mine now for 5 years and it is the most versatile vehicle I have ever owned. Full leather upholstry, full electric adjust seats, all captains chairs (4 seats only - don't like it too crowded - which is why I got the King Ranch), cruise control, climate control, multi-disk CD player, electrically adjustable pedals (yes, really), and I also got the heavy duty suspension and sump guards (for obvious reasons). Being only a 4 seater it has masses of storage space inside. I have even installed a small fridge!! I also got a truck topper, sprayed the same colour as the pick-up, so I can carry all the gear I will ever need, such as generators, tables, chairs, and other needed equipment for the job. It is of course full 4 wheel drive, with electrically selectable high and low ratio, which not all the variants, such as the Lightning, have. It is also one of the quietest, and most comfortable vehicles I have ever owned, and even though it's LHD you can see over all the other cars so visibility is not a problem. Also, because it is petrol, I had mine converted to LPG from Day 1 and it has saved me a fortune. Piccy below (note height of bonnet against silver car's roof):


----------



## 101411 (Oct 15, 2006)

Thanks Chrisdy

Can I take it your reasonably impressed with yours then??? :lol: 

I was in the States at Easter (buying my new RV) and got left standing at the lights by a F150 Lightning (I was in a Ford Mustang!!). That was it for me ive just GOT to have one on my drive!! :wink: 

Did you import it yourself and if so does it need to be SVA tested?? :roll: 

Thanks for the info I want one even more now!!! :wink: 

Dazzer


----------



## 103356 (Mar 11, 2007)

Dazzer said:


> Thanks Chrisdy
> 
> Can I take it your reasonably impressed with yours then??? :lol:
> 
> ...


I got mine through American Car Imports (ACI) who are based in North London. They did all the paperwork, which does include having to get SVA certification (changing the lights, etc). I am sure you could do a personal import, but I really didn't have the time. ACI have a very good website *www.americancarimports.co.uk *and they have a lot of stock, including the Lightning model. Definitely worth a look even if you decide to import it yourself, since you still need to get an SVA agent and they do that as well.


----------



## 96583 (Oct 28, 2005)

I have a 2004 Dodge Ram regular cab in white with 3 black leather seats fitted chrome wheels, only 10,000 miles and a baby 3.7 V6 Magnum with a 5 speed manual box, sensible UK pick up... for sale £12k +vat. 8)


----------



## 101411 (Oct 15, 2006)

Thanks Edgie

Nice truck but my heart is set on a F150 Lightning (ive seen the 1 I want in USA and its drop dead gorgeous with all the toys and its even the company colour of bright yellow!!).

Back to the thread before we get shouted at..............who do you insure your Ram with???

Thanks

Dazzer


----------



## 102138 (Dec 17, 2006)

First of all if you are looking for a Lightning, American Pickup Trucks sell them, they are based in Manchester. We just bought a 2nd hand Dodge Ram from them and now have a F250 Pickup (V8) for sale, old but in very good condition, it might be a lot older than you are looking for but a bargain at £2000.00. We got insurance for both pickups and our 5th wheel camper at Campton Insurance Brokers (UK) Ltd ,Surrey - 01883 742460. For comprehensive cover for the F250 & 5th Wheel it cost us £329.00 with full no claims discount. They are specialists for motorhome insurance.

Our son had a hell of a job to insure a very modified Double Cab Landrover, he finished up with a really good deal with Lancaster Insurance 01480 484848 - you might like to give them a try and tell them it's commerical insurance you want.

Good luck

Nigel and Pamala


----------



## zaskar (Jun 6, 2005)

Sundowners said:


> First of all if you are looking for a Lightning, American Pickup Trucks sell them, they are based in ManchesterGood luck
> 
> Nigel and Pamala


Errrrr, if thats the place based in the old Stewart Wilson Tyres showroom in Hyde,-Greater Manchester, bear in mind that a few months ago, when I went in to ask about simple spares for my RV (Oil/Air filters etc) I was told that they only SELL vehicles and do no spares or servicing.


----------



## 101411 (Oct 15, 2006)

Well heres a quick update

Thanks to Chrisdy Graham Sykes can do just the policy I need for both the standard and the lightning model with no difference in price for the supercharged verson 8O 8O RESULT!!!!!!! £450.00 fully comp.

Tanks to Geo RH Specialist Insurance wont cover it for business use  

Thanks to\Sundowners Campton will only cover it if its got a demountable or a 5th wheel under the same policy and not for business use  

Lancaster Insurance (after they picked thmseves up off the floor laughing!!) said they would not be able to quote on a vehicle with that sized engine............the pussies!!!! :roll: 

Adrian Flux............without a doubt the biggest rip off merchants in the insurance industry wanted......wait for it............... £1354.00 fully comp and they wouldnt insure it for business use either.........BLOODY BARGAIN!!! :twisted: :twisted: 

So it looks like Graham Sykes wins hands down on that score!!!! :lol: 

All I need to do now is find someone local (Blackpool area) who can get it through the SVA test (any suggestions gratefully received!!) and im off on the hunt for my new toy!!! :wink: And its all thanks to you lot out there 8) 

Once again many thanks for all your help Ill put a couple of pics up when i find "The One"!!!!:lol: 8) :wink: 

Dazzer


----------



## 97993 (Mar 5, 2006)

> Tanks to Geo RH Specialist Insurance wont cover it for business use


And belive it or not!!!!!!!!! its the only company that gives business use on your RVs wether you want it or not :roll: 
Like I said before Nowt as queer as Ins Companies


----------



## 103356 (Mar 11, 2007)

Dazzer said:


> Well heres a quick update
> 
> Thanks to Chrisdy Graham Sykes can do just the policy I need for both the standard and the lightning model with no difference in price for the supercharged verson 8O 8O RESULT!!!!!!! £450.00 fully comp.
> 
> ...


Good luck in your hunt - it'll be worth the effort. I'm sure you'll have as much fun in yours as I have in mine 8) As for Graham Sykes, I have found them to be very accommodating, so glad they were able to give you a quote.

Cheers.


----------

